# Cats vs Dogs



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Reasons why cats are infinitely superior to dogs:

1. They're more independent then dogs
2. More attractive to look at then dogs
3. Cats aren't needy all the time while dogs just always come off as subservient
4. You can't walk around the house with a dog draped around your shoulders
5. Cleaning a litter box > picking up dog poop in the yard


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I voted for dogs just be be a contrarian. Also, they're infinitely superior.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I voted Dogs, even though I have both. *


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Why I love dogs:


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

I voted dogs. They have been more useful to humanity throughout history than cats ever were.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Trope said:


> I voted for dogs just be be a contrarian. Also, they're infinitely superior.


Haha! I voted for dogs because they're more attractive to look at than cats. :wink:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

NephilimAzrael said:


> I voted dogs. They have been more useful to humanity throughout history than cats ever were.


Cats keep down the rat, mice and snake populations. When the cat population in europe was decimated by the witch hunts, rat populations exploded, and as a result so did fleas. It was the flea carrying rats that brought the black plague to europe.

What do dogs do? Attack humans and help with hunting?


@Calypso - Cat Litter Trays? Why not let your cat go to the toilet outside like they normally do? They dig holes and bury their waste.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Shai Gar said:


> Cats keep down the rat, mice and snake populations. When the cat population in europe was decimated by the witch hunts, rat populations exploded, and as a result so did fleas. It was the flea carrying rats that brought the black plague to europe.
> 
> What do dogs do? Attack humans and help with hunting?
> 
> ...


Dogs will defend their owners while cats run away from danger.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Shai Gar said:


> @Calypso - Cat Litter Trays? Why not let your cat go to the toilet outside like they normally do? They dig holes and bury their waste.


My cats are indoor only cats. Outdoor cats are more susceptible to getting sick, fleas, and parasites. And the people in my neighborhood all drive like maniacs so I'd hate to see them get run over.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Lance said:


> Dogs will defend their owners while cats run away from danger.


_Some_dogs will protect their owners, not all. You're generalizing both of them.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

> 2. More attractive to look at then dogs


How sad. So if the cat looked like this....










You would disown it?:sad:


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Lance said:


> How sad. So if the cat looked like this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no I wouldn't. I'm also assuming that that cat is probably a sphynx mixed with another breed given it''s body/head shape. And it clearly doesn't have mange.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*That cat looks like my female cat with no hair. She has hair, and looks like a tiny panther (same color and all). What type would that be?*


----------



## bdubs (Dec 7, 2008)

I'll have to vote for dogs. Mostly because I find the temperment of dogs to be much more positive, they make great playmates, compainions, and exercise buddies. Its just wrong to see someone walking their cat:crazy:.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

BadWolf said:


> *That cat looks like my female cat with no hair. She has hair, and looks like a tiny panther (same color and all). What type would that be?*


Sounds like it could be an Oriental. Does it look like this?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Nope, its got more of a rounder face, and the color is off grayish.*


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Dogs are better. 
They've been mans best friend for forever.

edit: that cat is disturbing.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

My cats were intelligent enough to stay inside the fence. Though they often went to the neighbours house.

Cats are far more intelligent than dogs.

@Lance - As I said, Attack Humans. Besides, if you had a pet cat the same size as the dog that's doing the defending, noone would WANT to attack you.

Housecat (5 - 12kg) = Minature Pekingese, Chihuahua, Chinese Crested Dog, Japanese Chin, Maltese, King Charles Spaniel, Yorkshire Terrier
Average Protection Dog (40 - 50kg) = Cheetah, Cougar, Snow Leopard, Pumard, Leopard


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Shai Gar said:


> @Lance - As I said, Attack Humans. Besides, if you had a pet cat the same size as the dog that's doing the defending, noone would WANT to attack you.
> 
> Housecat (5 - 12kg) = Minature Pekingese, Chihuahua, Chinese Crested Dog, Japanese Chin, Maltese, King Charles Spaniel, Yorkshire Terrier
> Average Protection Dog (40 - 50kg) = Cheetah, Cougar, Snow Leopard, Pumard, Leopard


My cat is too much of a pussy to attack my chihuahua, but I've encountered some pretty mean cats. I don't think I would want to piss one off the size of a Rottweiler or German Shephard.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Beloved said:


> My cat is too much of a pussy to attack my chihuahua, but I've encountered some pretty mean cats. I don't think I would want to piss one off the size of a Rottweiler or German Shephard.


You don't want to piss off a cat in general no matter how big it is. Getting scratched by one is one of the worst things ever. It's reminiscent of getting bit by an alligator, once they have you they don't let go until they are finished.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

My tomcat used to attack my beagle/staffy and the pittbull/greyhound puppy we have.


----------



## helmetel (Jan 1, 2009)

I had this theory that introverts prefer cats and extraverts prefer dogs, because extraverts like the companionship, but introverts fined them needy. This thread seems to have disproved my theory but never mind.
I personally prefer cats to dogs because I do find dogs too needy, and cats are much easier to look after.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Disproven. I'm an extrovert who prefers cats because I find Dogs to be too energetic and needy.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

Cats, definately. My sister has a golden retreiver, its cute but really I dont like being so attention needy. 

We had cats while growing up at home, orientals and some mixed.

I want a blue russian, they should be quite intelligent cats.










Well just so they dont scratch me in the head while sleeping. I slept over at some girls place with a bunch of other people after a party. And me plus this other friend, we where snorring all night. We woke up rested, but with scars all over our face because of the crazy cat.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*That kind-of resembles my cat (my female one), but she has a bit of a sharper face. Its rounder then the one cal posted but not as round as you posted.*


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Bengal cats are apparently VERY intelligent.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I picked cats because I love my family cat more than I care about my parents' three annoying, hyper Irish Setters. In general, they can't be compared because some dogs are better than some cats, and vice versa. There was a specific cat I had in mind when I voted.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I like them both equally


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

I greatly prefer cats, for all the reasons Shai Gar mentioned.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

I love both, but I very much have a cat affinity, for both domestic and wild.


----------



## Flute (May 26, 2010)

Happy said:


> Dogs will defend their owners while cats run away from danger.


Actually, my cat saved my life one time - attacked a guy.

I adore cats. I have three of them. (Well, I live with three of them. Only one is "mine.") They're perfect for me. They want maybe five minutes of attention a day and then go do their own thing. It takes me maybe another three minutes a week to feed them (they have a self-feeder that I just need to fill up) and a couple minutes a day to clean the litterbox. Very low maintenance.

Dogs, on the other hand, want attention ALL THE TIME. Like someone else said, too needy. And you have to walk them and scrape their poop from all over the yard. I don't mind other people's dogs all that much - I just don't really want to deal with one myself. (Kind of like how some people feel about kids. Hah!)


----------



## FearsomeCritter (Jan 14, 2010)

Usses for a dog:

Can guard your home and inform you of intruders by barking
Can help you hunt
<=== Awwrrr, look at the face... So cute...
Can pull you around in a sleigh
Will walk with you in dangerous areas and be good protection
Can jump over cars and stopped armed robbers in their tracks
can track down lost people by air scent or trail scent.

Uses for a cat:

They make good paperweights whether or not you want them to
They make good doorstops
They make good speedbumps
They can be thrown at intruders to by you enough time to unleash the dog or grab your shotgun.


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

> They can be thrown at intruders to by you enough time to unleash the dog or grab your shotgun.


LOL


Dogs most definitely.


----------



## sinistralpal (Apr 30, 2010)

What can I say? I be into da pussies


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

I prefer cats because I don't have control issues. I want an independant companion, not a needy minion.
Plus they are CUTE


----------



## MuffinPwnz (May 22, 2010)

You just took the words right out of my mouth. Cats indeed.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Dogs, of course.

They are a bundle of love, And if your talking about bulldogs, they snore, fart, and sometimes drool...... all on your face. Now can a cat do that? Nope, case closed. Dogs are the best


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I like both, but cats win by a bit.


----------



## JTG1984 (May 25, 2010)

I LIKE DOGS!

Cats are lazy...


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Dear Sigmund said:


> Dogs, of course.
> 
> They are a bundle of love, And if your talking about bulldogs, they snore, fart, and sometimes drool...... all on your face. Now can a cat do that? Nope, case closed. Dogs are the best


I have a cat that does indeed snore, fart, and drool due to age. Your point is moot. Besides, how would that make a dog better then a cat anyway? I don't want an animal that does it all the time regardless of age.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

KITTIES!


... cats are indeed better than dogs. I'm without a cat right now, so I've become a bit of a cat creeper, stalking innocent cats on the street.

I don't want an animal because it's _useful_ - I want it because it's cute, it's not ridiculously needy and yet it still loves me.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

FearsomeCritter said:


> Usses for a dog:
> 
> Can guard your home and inform you of intruders by barking
> Can help you hunt
> ...


An alarm system can easily eradicate the need for a barking dog. Only certain dogs in certain places can pull you around on a sled. You know else can pull you around? A horse and a reindeer. It's not a guarantee your dog will protect you in a seedy area. And what happens if a totally innocent person happens to walk by and your dog attacks them thinking they're a threat? Have fun with a lawsuit and euthanizing your dog. An armed robber can also shoot the dog. Also, only a trained dog would stop an armed robber. I'd also like to see the dog that can jump high enough to clear the top of a car. Again, dogs have to be trained to track lost people to know what exactly to look for. What about those stupid lap dogs women carry around? They're entirely useless. All they do is yap. So you're going to promote animal abuse as a use for a cat?


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

lol... it was just a joke.



> What about those stupid lap dogs women carry around? They're entirely useless.


Well now, I could say the same about cats, but how fair would that be? LOL

Honestly, it really just boils down to personal preference. 

To me, there is nothing comparable to a dog. I suppose if one has to ask why, they'll never understand lol. It's not about having an obedient "minion," it's not about having control issues, or anything of the sort. When I hear people say things such as that, it is quite obvious to me that they have never had the pleasure of truly bonding with a dog. 

I am sure plenty of people feel that way about their cats as well... and that's wonderful.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*I made the poll tie! 

But, yeah, I said dogs because I'm allergic to cats.*


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

One thing about having a dog and i guess pets in general is that you learn not to take things so seriously. When an accident happens or something gets chewed or scratched you laugh it off. When my dog got old she was having incontinence issues. Yea I had to clean it up but so what? it was no big deal. Its_ only_ a carpet. And cleaning or repalcing it isnt a catastrophe.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Cats are way cooler than dogs.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Cats always  I like dogs, but I'm a bit scared of them. As far as I know, no cat has turned on a person and ripped their face off.

Plus, cats have more appealing characteristics than dogs. To me:
Dogs = small child
Cats = good friend

I'd pick a good friend every time


----------



## Lestat (Jun 1, 2010)

Dogs. I am allergic to cats:angry:


----------



## Han (May 31, 2010)

I couldn't possibly choose dogs, my cat would be so offended. 
:tongue:
Dogs are still quite cool though, especially the big ones because they can be taught to switch off lights.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

I love animals, I love dogs, but cats win the battle this time. Sorry doggies, I still love you!


----------



## duck (May 26, 2010)

Cats. Dogs are buffoons and suck-ups; they have no dignity.


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

Ninja Nem said:


> Reasons why cats are infinitely superior to dogs:
> 
> 1. They're more independent then dogs
> 2. More attractive to look at then dogs
> ...


Dogs are better company than cats making them better for curing depression which is a worthy cause.
No breed of cat comes in a way that doesn't effect my allergies or isn't hairless aka butt ugly. Making cats off limits to me.
Dogs can be security for your home or my preference small cute and needy.
Cats are boring, they don't want or need to play enough.
I walk with my 10lb dog all the time and she loves it.
Dog poop is gross but its hardly a big deal.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

I remember this one time when I was 13 or something like that and me and a friend were exploring the nearby hills on our bicycles. So along comes this friendly dog, black labrador I think, and we spend a few minutes playing with him. Then we bicycle around for a few more hours before we notice, in the middle of a damn forest, that it's almost night. So night falls, our batteries run out and we're totally lost. And then that dog comes around and leads us back to civilization. We were both like 

I also remember my old cat. She was a very small tabby. Had a few litters in the middle of our kitchen, lol. I was just a kid back then, about 8 I think. She was very protective of her young, and I was the only one who was allowed to go near them. When I was playing with the kittens was the only time she really relaxed. And she was seriously badass. It's awesome when you see such a small cat chase off two german shepards.


----------



## Spike (Jun 2, 2010)

It depends on what you want from a pet. If you want a loyal friendly animal who will protect you and cheer you up when you're down, get a dog. If you want a pet who doesn't really give a toss about you, who'll take your food and just barely puts up with your attempts at affection then get a cat.


----------



## Xplosive (Mar 4, 2010)

Dogs - mainly the big gentle giants like Rottweilers and Mastiffs etc. they have such a great aura and calming presence about them.

I like cats too but I'm allergic to them - however the big cats (lions, cheetahs, tigers, jaguars, leopards etc.) are the most awesome animals out of the entire animal kingdom IMO.


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

human train puppies, kitties manipulate human.


----------



## Xplosive (Mar 4, 2010)

Just found this using StumbleUpon thought some might find it interesting: Cats vs Dogs


----------



## Lady Fox (May 28, 2010)

Cats make me feel unloved :sad:


----------



## Killian (Jun 4, 2010)

I... I love them both. A lot. If I had to choose, probably dogs.

Dogs are just more playful. Yes, cats can play. And they are very affectionate, no matter what others say. I mean, mine likes to sleep with me... On my pillow. Nothin' like waking up with some nice cat fur up my nose. I also like to pick up my cat and carry him around, if he wants down (it's pretty easy to tell), I'll place him down and we're both A-okay.

But see, I love _big dogs_ above all. I like to lay on their stomach and play with them. I like how I don't have to reach down to pet them and most of them are rather gentle. It can be rough and training them is harder (training them to be fit for the house, cats... don't do being told to sit, though mine plays fetch), but in the end I love their companionship.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Wake said:


> Dogs are better company than cats making them better for curing depression which is a worthy cause.
> No breed of cat comes in a way that doesn't effect my allergies or isn't hairless aka butt ugly. Making cats off limits to me.
> Dogs can be security for your home or my preference small cute and needy.
> Cats are boring, they don't want or need to play enough.
> ...


My cat keeps me company just fine and is very in tune with what I'm feeling. She knows when I'm upset and comes to comfort me. I'd rather have a cat's purrs to make me feel better then a dog's well....a dog's nothing. An alarm system is also a good form of security making this point moot. Cats aren't boring. Give them some catnip and they can be highly entertaining. Get a laser pointer. Pull some string across the floor. Cats will play with you if you initiate it.


----------



## Killian (Jun 4, 2010)

She said they won't play enough. Admit it, when a cat doesn't want to play, they _don't want to play._ At all. And they'll sometimes hide.

And big dogs purr. It's no lie. You'd know if you heard it.

Also, purring is actually a comfort and affection thing, not a happiness scale. Purring sends endorphins to the brain and many female cats purr while giving birth to lessen the pain. It's used as affection... I don't know why. But it is. They knead when they're happy. :3

And many people don't understand that a cat can be as affectionate as a dog because human body language is closer to a dog's and most people understand a dog's body language better anyway. I've experienced that cats are more likely to leave than dogs, though, due to their independence. Dogs, in the right situation, need at least one person and refuse to leave them. Cats, however, don't _need_ people though they can be just as loyal as a dog.

Now, before this gets out of hand and I start something with my idiocy, I'd like to say it's all about preference. The animals are equal in pluses and minuses. It simply depends on the person.


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

the internet prefers cats, but dogs win irl:tongue:


----------



## Killian (Jun 4, 2010)

Andrea said:


> while the internet prefers cats, dogs win in real life:tongue:


...I don't believe that proves anything or supports the statement. Could you elaborate why you like dogs over cats?


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Killian said:


> She said they won't play enough. Admit it, when a cat doesn't want to play, they _don't want to play._ At all. And they'll sometimes hide.
> 
> And big dogs purr. It's no lie. You'd know if you heard it.
> 
> ...


 You've never seen my cat Kitten. She needs people. She follows my brother around all day and sits outside his door yelling at it for him to pay attention to her. She loves to be around the family getting petted and coddled. This is probably because we've had her since she was separated from her mother too soon due to some extenuating circumstances and we smothered her with love.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

I voted dogs. Man's best friend


----------



## Kittie (Jun 5, 2010)

Of course cats would win because we are the best there is.


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

I demand a recount. Those cat people cheated somehow and I'm going to get to the bottom of it!


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

My dog is an idiot. However, he is completely benign. I love that.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

My dog is a genius! And I am allergic to cats! So dogs!


----------



## FrozenFire (Aug 18, 2009)

They're both great in their own ways, and I do like them both. I voted for cats. But the great thing about dogs is their loyalty, love, and companionship. 

But I like cats more because they're usually less maintenance, and they usually won't bother you (they're pretty chill on their own). I don't want to be constantly bothered by an animal, and dogs usually do that.


----------



## RedPanda (Jun 16, 2010)

Add me to the list of "dogs, but only because I'm allergic to cats" folks. I love any sort of affectionate animal, and that differs from individual pet to individual pet, not necessarily by species.


----------



## Turquoise (Jun 7, 2010)

Dogs are pets, cats are animals living under your roof.

I voted for the pet


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

I would go further than pet for my dog. He's like a really stupid baby that only poos outside, eats food that falls on the floor, and needs a leash when we go out in public. What a dumb dog. It took forever to teach him to sit and stay.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Cats- I love pussy, and you don't have to baby them. Plus, they don't bark, oh and I can post pics of them on teh intertoobz!









That's not me, and that's not any cat I know.









And dogs do this a lot

And this is why I hate dogs

















Need I say more?


----------



## xibkia (Jun 14, 2010)

I voted cats. I love my cat. She has been in my family for over 20 years.


----------



## screwedupsweetie (Jun 23, 2010)

Dogs pawns all. I do wish they had their own litter box though.


----------



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

I love both cats and dogs but I don't have to walk the cat for him to relieve himself.....


----------



## hazzle92 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ninja Nem said:


> Reasons why cats are infinitely superior to dogs:
> 
> 1. They're more independent then dogs
> 2. More attractive to look at then dogs
> ...


Cats, why? This ^


----------



## Turquoise (Jun 7, 2010)

> Reasons why cats are infinitely superior to dogs:
> _
> 1. They're more independent then dogs
> 2. More attractive to look at then dogs
> ...


_
1. They provide much less fun than dogs
2. I just don't see how this is true, or how you can even make that comparison
3. So why didn't you just buy a piece of furniture. Oh wait- you did.__
4. ***** please.
5. Being outside getting fresh air and exercising yourself > being inside scooping pee-sand
_


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

Dogs. Cats don't like me.


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

Cats. 
Coz they win and they don't show off. (Poll results^^ so far) 

seriously doe.. I like both, although I voted cats coz I tend to be an absent minded owner. I need someone who isn't reliant on me completely. I'd probably let them down...animal or not..


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Vote for cats :fall:

I love a lot of dogs but I don't often want to take them home. They're often dirty, stinky, and desire/need constant supervision. 

Cats on the other hand - I want them all. They're clean, only a little fishy breath sometimes, and can generally do without you except when they're adorable and purry. (And/or want food.) And it's hilarious how they act like they rule everything.


----------



## Static Void (May 28, 2016)

Dogs, although I like both. 

A lot of people view dogs as subservient, but they are pack animals and have evolved to acknowledge and fit into a social structure. I believe it was Cesar Millan (the Dog Whisperer) who said that when a family owns a dog, the dog views the family as the pack and the primary owner as the pack leader, if that owner establishes himself or herself as such.

In contrast, cats are solitary predators. The only social cats are lions. While cats acknowledge allies and enemies, they do not have a concept of superior and subordinate due to their solitary nature. People interpret cats' behavior as exhibiting the choice to be independent/disobedient, when in reality they don't even know what obedience is. 

I just really don't like people holding dogs' nature against them. They aren't subservient necessarily. Saying a dog is subservient to humans is like saying an employee is subservient to his/her supervisor. The employee just understands that there is an order within the organization and that he or she needs to operate within the context of their role to be a part of the organization, which is not the same as blind obedience. Dogs are mostly the same way.


----------



## salt (Jun 22, 2015)

i dont understand dogs (their body language and stuff)
i have never had a pet dog before. i have never felt emotionally connected to a dog
its VERY VERY unusual for a cat to attack random people for no reason
others' dogs are not pet-able most of the time, except for the puppies


----------



## Originalgod (May 29, 2016)

Dogs, they're the best friend of an human. 

They protect you, cats run away.
They hunt for you, cats don't. 
They truly love you, cats are emotionally independent.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Cats, because I like them more.

Neither is inherently superior.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

I voted for dogs, but I don't have a preference. They both have pros and cons.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Both.


----------



## azir (Sep 28, 2016)

6. i mean really have you ever heard a cat meow? most precious thing ever


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

I love animals too much to judge. It's like having kids and asking which one I love most, though I'd probably have a favourite, and that favourite is dogs!! Lmao! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chompy (May 2, 2015)

Both good, I prefer cats though.


----------



## penhermit (Oct 20, 2016)

I voted for cats. But I love dogs too. 

But something changed in me when I saw this dog vs. wolf video on BBC. 

Apparently, dogs are always social creatures (much like humans, yes) and so are wolves. However, although dogs descend from wolves, they've gotten to used to being subservient to humans that they've lost touch with that level of intelligence. Apparently, despite the social rankings that wolves have applied in a "pack" (i.e. alpha male/female, omega etc), wolves can understand compromise and teamwork more (albeit they can be violently wild). Dogs, however, do not compromise; those that show power prowess will bring down the low and unabled.

They tested a small experiment where a pair of wolves and dogs will be compete over a bowl of food. In the case of the wolf, they picked up the Alpha (highest ranked) male and take in the Omega (lowest ranked) female; they lead them to a bowl of food in the pen and the Alpha _surprisingly_ shares his food with his Omega compatriot. Meanwhile, they picked up a larger built dog (not sure if it was Pitbull, but it looked like a Labrador to me) and a Jack Russell terrier (could be mixed breed) into the pen; they lead them to a bowl of food and the Jack Russell terrier did not bunch an inch forward. It stayed well away from the huge Labrador/Pitbull whilst the fellow gobbles up everything. 

EDIT: I couldn't find the video, but I found a study with similar findings here.
Oh here's another good one: 





Does that mean being too close to humans make dogs too temperamental and thus ruin their wolf-like genes? I'm not saying dogs aren't clever - they damn well are. But they grew too close to us that they mould that much intelligence to whatever level that "suit" us - at least that's what their evolution reveals so far. That pretty much shows how much those dogs can think, that it thinks well enough to adapt to us, but that also undermines their thinking. 

However, cats are different. They don't give a shit what you want them to be, but at the same time, that doesn't make them not think of you as adorable or loveable. Cats don't adapt to us, but they can compromise to us. In a way, they're almost like a mini-wolf; give them enough space and time in solitude, they can snuggle up next to you and not bite you. Give them trouble, then they snarl and hiss and bite at you. It's a form of intelligence almost similar to knowing an introverted person - you need to give them enough space for them to see that you're completely harmless and not want to just shoot another viral cat video. 

In fact, you can see how intelligent a cat is when they act out of character of a cat. It shows it has character - not saying that dogs don't, because some dogs could end up being cat-like and can guide well enough to guide blind people. I admire dogs, but cats amazes me. Either way, because we have been keeping them as pets for so long, dogs and cats are just like people - some do what they're supposed to do, others don't. Some are trained to do what they're supposed to do and got away with it, but others can't be trained and do what they're supposed to do and not get away with it. 

But indeed. Cats are quite aloof and cold, even towards themselves. 

Based on all those "Dog Whisperers" and "Cat From Hell" shows, I could tell that dogs have a hard time to be more open once they get abused and they snapped right back into that wild-rabid-dog stage because they could no longer trust humans; whereas there are always ways to please a cat well enough to make it... well behaved. I have seen videos where a dog owner would have to return a dog to the pound because it grew too aggressive to their kids (undoubtedly because it has been abused), but even an abused cat somehow becomes open enough to allow other humans in (and other humans, not so much). Cats have a way to shut off bad experiences coldly, whereas dogs are not cold enough to shut off that anger. 

I have seen a depressed cat get better and usually their erratic behaviour is explainable through medical complication instead. After all, it's hard to spot a depressed cat (aside from the peeing/shitting out of their litter, spraying urine everywhere, scratching everywhere, etc) because they're always somehow on their own, even when they're with lots of their friends. Or does that mean that cat are more prone to second chances whereas dogs don't (once their original genes kicked in)? 

But when cats do attack, it only means because you don't understand their behaviours and tell-tale signs for alertness (yes, they come with that); whereas dogs are physically equipped to sudden attacks so you'll never know unless you have indeed trained your dog to dogfights or that you do monitor how violently it reacts to other dogs. Even when cats attack other cats, it's not like they're lions attacking a leopard. They're just... little itsy bitsy nails scratching each other. Dogs have canine teeth that could puncture holes into you. Sure, cats have them too but they don't have enough jaw power to deliver that much of a bite. Dogs can. They're meant to have it. 

Here's a wonderful cat saving owners stories (just to point out a few):




^This one is an infamous one. 

Here's an example of a dog attacking another animal:




^This is an example of where the dogs cannot accept compromise; if you are a smaller dog, you don't roll with big guys. Can you see how several humans CANNOT stop or scare the dog into backing down? No. 

Here's a bonus video of a purring lynx:





And for what's worth, though both animals do contribute a great deal (in their own ways) towards humanity, there is one thing you have to admit: there are always attacks from dogs that went berserk (or too violent) than there are of cats. Sure, you could blame the owners for dogs behaving this way (i.e. prone to dog fights, training to fight intruders, etc), but you could always be safe with a cat than you are with a dog you don't know. Dogs are bigger than cats, that's why, but of course that doesn't mean ALL dogs are that way (come on, what about that corgi? You could only trip on it at most!). But yes, you have to admit, there are dogs that end up mauling their owners but you rarely hear a cat maul their owners... unless of course it's a BIG cat. 

And for what they're worth, dogs do contribute to humanity more. Because they make you realise just how stupid humans can be thinking they can handle dogs who are prone to violence. So in that way, no dogs should be blamed. EVER. 

Anyways that's my piece. Sorry for the long one...

On a side note, we should also learn from animals about compromise. 




^PS: I CRIED WATCHING THIS


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Definitely a cat person. They're cute, independent, introverted, generally intelligent, cuddly, agile and I just... really like them! Dogs on the other hand, I find them to be a nuisance - nosy, loud and, to put it harshly, sometimes disgusting. That said, there are some dogs which, if well-trained, can be quite nice, but a dog takes work, you have to walk them, clean up their mess and so on. Cats are self-sufficient and don't bark all day long.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

*VS.*


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Dogs


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

I hate dog behaviours. They are annoying and there's nothing appealing about them to me.


----------



## hexmeister (Nov 18, 2015)

Both are blessings, and I have one of each. I voted cats just because I hate barking and loud noises in general.


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

cats nicer to look at?.. just look at my big fluffy murderer! isn't he cute

and i dont know if it just me, but i prefer a dog that shits outside in the yard, instead of a tiny lion that goes in a small box that i have to clean everyday, and all my guests can see and smell




P.S. cats dont serve in the military either


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Puppies > Cats > Dogs

But only assuming the cat is friendly.

A cat that loves you is better than any dog, but overall dogs are a lot better as pets (everyone knows cats are psychopaths).

Also dogs > pretty much every other animal you'd actually want to have as a pet.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Cats because

- They are soft and cuddly
- Stay out of the way 
- Don't wreck your house
- They dump outside
- Don't have to bath them 
- Or walk them
- Or train them
- Why the heck do people like dogs?


----------

